# New gym membership



## Ben (Jul 27, 2004)

Hey guys, i just got a new gym membership, and i need a good routine and a list of exercises that will get me big and strong.
Something like a 3-4 day routine.
could you guys give me some advice?
Thanks.


----------



## goal_500_bench (Jul 27, 2004)

maybe you should talk with one of the trainers at your gym, after all, you are paying for it.


----------



## eskimo515 (Jul 27, 2004)

just because you belong to a gym, doesnt mean you get use of their trainers.  Just talking to trainers at my gym will cost $50 bucks!


----------



## DOMS (Jul 27, 2004)

Try to talk to those that are well into bodybuilding. If, like me, you're not around such people, give Arnold's book a try:

http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/tg/detail/-/0684857219/qid=1090939685/sr=1-1/ref=sr_1_1/103-9055824-2081411?v=glance&s=books


It only costs about $27.00 (after tax) and has several good workouts detailed. Plus it has great info and advice on how to properly to a wide variety of exercises.

I put up a slightly modified version of Arnold's basic workout in my journal, which you can find here: http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=34228

Let me emphasize, if you don't know the correct form for the exercises that you are doing, then learn it. I may be a n00b, but I know that much.

The workout is about half way down. It is kind of intense though (as I've been told), so if you're absolutely new to bodybuilding, you may want to pare it down a bit.

Good luck!
Conrad


----------



## goal_500_bench (Jul 27, 2004)

eskimo515 said:
			
		

> just because you belong to a gym, doesnt mean you get use of their trainers. Just talking to trainers at my gym will cost $50 bucks!


Initially when you start as a new member at 24hr fitness you get a free session.


----------



## trHawT (Jul 27, 2004)

Ben, I just wrote you a four-day split, but my laptop if MESSING up.  Private message me, and I'll write you out a plan.  I don't mind at all.  I like helping people that are serious about staying in shape.


----------



## Hillside (Jul 28, 2004)

Just because gyms employ trainers doesn't mean they actually know what they are talking about either. Half the time at my gym when they are 'training' its always some hot girl they are trying to put the moves on. I'd stick to asking someone with a good body. That is how I have learned a lot when I started.


----------



## trHawT (Jul 28, 2004)

Hillside, I had an argument concerning the same issue.  If I know someone with a great physique, I'd definitely listen to them before some of the people on this site, or other sites.  You never know who you're talking to.  It dazzles me that a good portion of the folks are 20% or more, but they have all of the dieting down to a formula.


----------



## P-funk (Jul 28, 2004)

trHawT said:
			
		

> Hillside, I had an argument concerning the same issue.  If I know someone with a great physique, I'd definitely listen to them before some of the people on this site, or other sites.  You never know who you're talking to.  It dazzles me that a good portion of the folks are 20% or more, but they have all of the dieting down to a formula.




I know what you mean.  Size or conditioning does not equate knowledge but it is really hard to "take someones word for it" when they aren't walking proof of what they preach.  I mean, I am a personal trainer.  I don't think I am a "huge" guy and I don't feel I am very strong but people still listen to me on topics like gaining size or strength.


----------



## trHawT (Jul 28, 2004)

Well, from the avatar, you have a great build!  Plus, you're a personal trainer.
That's cool.  I'd definitely listen to what you have to say.


----------

